# In Between Cables - Where do you put your needle?



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

If you're knitting many small cables one after the other with only a few stitches in between, where do you put your cable needle? Do you try to hold it in your hand, put it down or put it in the knitted work? Thanks.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I put it in the knitted work mostly. As in most times.


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

in my left hand ,saves time,


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

I usually put mine in my mouth.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

When I had long hair worn up in a bun or pony-tail I used to slot it in there. I used to do the same when doing an art course at college - needles, hooks, pencils and paint-brushes were all pushed in there. I often forgot they were there and went home looking like a hedgehog. Now with short hair I slot the cable needle through the bottom of the work.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

All of the above!


----------



## blacklab (Mar 19, 2012)

Rightly or wrongly, I hold the cable needle in my teeth. My family thinks it's kinda goofy, but it works for me!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I use the hook style, and if I have many cables, I just hang it on the thumb of my left hand.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> All of the above!


As above plus any sweater I am wearing or cleavage.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I keep a small ball of yarn at my side and just stick the cable needle inside, ready for the next cable pattern.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Behind my ear.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I put mine in my mouth. They usually fall out of my knitting. Cable needles have a life of their own and won't stay put anyplace else. Word of caution: I've told a story before about when I stopped knitting to make a cup of cocoa and when I sat down again - no cable needle. I looked everywhere, under cusions, pulled out the couch, retraced every step of making the cocoa and finally got out another cable needle. When I started to put it in my mouth. behold, that's where the cable needle was all the time. So, wherever you put it, remember that spot.



casey1952 said:


> I usually put mine in my mouth.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

in my left hand, slotted between my pinkie and ring finger, in the palm - it rests on the needle. For longer stretches between cables, it's behind my ear


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

I have an around the neck row counter, which is a must for me when doing cables. My cable needle is 'U' shaped so I just hook it on the cable that holds my stitch counter.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I have done all of the above also! And one other skill you can learn that works with small cables, is to cable without a needle. I learned this from a library video from Lori Knits, titled Beyond Purl. This is available on-line for purchase, and contains many useful techniques taught in both English and Continental knitting. You can also find other free tutorials, as this is a simple single technique. If you Google it many will come up; here are 2:

http://www.grumperina.com/rightcable.htm


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

If it's a single cable does every x number of rows I hang it on my work. If it's numerous cables being done across a row the cable hook is hung on the middle finger of my left hand. That's what works for me and that's what matter-whatever works for you.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> I usually put mine in my mouth.


Ditto, or in my hair. I purchased on that hangs around my neck on a narrow black ribbon because my son did not like me using my mouth as a third hand.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Bernadettebunty said:


> When I had long hair worn up in a bun or pony-tail I used to slot it in there. I used to do the same when doing an art course at college - needles, hooks, pencils and paint-brushes were all pushed in there. I often forgot they were there and went home looking like a hedgehog. Now with short hair I slot the cable needle through the bottom of the work.


Been there, done that, and wondered why I was getting funny looks in the supermarket. Obviously they were not knitters.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> If you're knitting many small cables one after the other with only a few stitches in between, where do you put your cable needle? Do you try to hold it in your hand, put it down or put it in the knitted work? Thanks.


If I am doing many cables one after another I put the cable needle between my teeth, and in my hair if there is a 'space' between the next cable


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> I usually put mine in my mouth.


Me too


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> casey1952 said:
> 
> 
> > I usually put mine in my mouth.
> ...


We had this discussion before. I am now trying NOT to put it in my mouth because I am quite clumsy and can envision literally dozens of ways I could possibly harm myself with a cable needle in my mouth. (Notice there is no LOL here!)

Since I don't have any cleavage to hold my cable needle and I also get strange looks when I leave the house with a cable needle in my ponytail... especially when I am also wearing my "clicker" around my neck... fetching! Giggle, giggle. My kids just LOVE when I pick them up with their friends and I have just been knitting! LOLOL

I now stick the needle into my work when I am not using it, but old habits die hard. I keep catching myself putting it into my mouth first, then remembering and putting it into my knitting. Sheesh!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I stick mine in the yarn ball.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I dont know where i put them....but i know they are somewhere in another time space continuum with all the single socks lost out of the dryer! Lol!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I hold my cable in my hand. :lol: :lol:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

casey1952 said:


> I usually put mine in my mouth.


Me too :mrgreen:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I usually put it in my work but I got some great ideas from reading this! I have long hair and I have cleavage!!


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> If you're knitting many small cables one after the other with only a few stitches in between, where do you put your cable needle? Do you try to hold it in your hand, put it down or put it in the knitted work? Thanks.


i stick it in the ball of wool


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

I usually put mine either between my lips, or in the previously knitted rows, once the work is long enough that the cable needle won't be in the way. 

I tried the option of doing cables without a needle - it worked but made me too nervous. I don't need that. I've tried the fairly straight ones, and knitting from them, but I prefer the J hook cable needle. It does also hang from your left pinky finger nicely.


----------



## suecanknit (Apr 12, 2011)

ditto


----------



## higheagle (Jul 23, 2011)

I put it in my beard.


----------



## jeannie-bean (Oct 8, 2012)

higheagle said:


> I put it in my beard.


show off !! :lol:


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> Behind my ear.


Joy, please find a different place. My cousin used to keep a toothpick behind his ear. One day it punctured his ear. He ended up in the hospital.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Homeshppr said:


> I keep a small ball of yarn at my side and just stick the cable needle inside, ready for the next cable pattern.


I have tried most of the things mentioned except this one. I think I'll make myself a small ball of yarn similar to a pincushion. It would be great for keeping track of my cable needles when not in use.


----------



## blondiemac (Jun 11, 2012)

Same for me


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

higheagle said:


> I put it in my beard.


LOL ... hmmmmm ... maybe if I stopped using hair remover, I could do that too! :mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> I usually put mine in my mouth.


me too!


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

Over my ear.


----------



## liddy57 (Oct 6, 2012)

Tuck it in between face and leg of glasses!


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

LOL. I'm not the one who puts it in their mouth!


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

I prefer the hook style cable needle and hook it onto my 
wedding band between "cables"..works for me!


----------



## Nana Ruth (Dec 16, 2012)

Good question. When I am working with cables constantly, I want to be able to do the row/round quickly with little fiddling. I use a stitch holder as a cable needle and hold it in my lips when not in use so that it doesn't fall down between the cushions on the sofa if I put it beside me. The part of the stitch holder that is used to hold/switch the sts never touches my mouth. I have been knitting for years and have never seen the need to purchase a cable needle as such, a stitch holder works just fine.
Hope this helps.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Mostly in my mouth especially if cables are coming thick and fast!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

All the above!!! Find best between my teeth!!!!!


----------



## kateislay (Apr 6, 2011)

behind my ear!


----------



## Maine Gramma (Nov 2, 2012)

either in the work or my mouth


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

If I'm wearing a cardy or jumper I usually stick the cable needle into these


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Behind my ear


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Between my lips until I get enough length on my work then I poke it through the cable.


----------



## greatgram (Jun 28, 2011)

I usually hold it in my lips - can't lose it then !


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> I usually put mine in my mouth.


Me too. But lay it down on table next to me between rows.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I usually put mine in my mouth, too. If there's a lot of space between cables I put it on the table beside me.


----------



## bjmoody (Feb 2, 2011)

usually behind my ear.......especially if I am knitting in the car.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Never use the CN--it is such a pain. I learned to do cables without the needle. Not difficult and makes the work go so much more smoothly.

I had the same problem with what to do with the CN and thought I would never do cables because it was so unpleasant to work with that extra thing to keep track of. Then I read in a book on cables about not using the CN and lo and behold, I do cables now. Can do up to a C6 easily w/o a CN. If yarn is worsted wt or heavier, even a C8 can be handled. Only with fingering yarn might I use a CN and then try to design with very few cables.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> If you're knitting many small cables one after the other with only a few stitches in between, where do you put your cable needle?  Do you try to hold it in your hand, put it down or put it in the knitted work? Thanks.


I put it down nearby on the "coffee table"...


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

casey1952 said:


> I usually put mine in my mouth.


Me too


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> smontero237 said:
> 
> 
> > All of the above!
> ...


This is what I do!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

When I am knitting I normally have a pencil and paper next to me so it goes with all that.. I tried to put it between my teeth but it is wooden and when it gets damp it doesn't slide as nice so that idea was out.. I have thought of my ear but mine are home made with very sharp tips and that would just be to painful to think about if it were stept on or sat on.. ...


----------



## KateMassachusetts (Feb 12, 2011)

I slip the cable needle under my wedding rings on my left hand - fits perfectly and is easily accessed!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

In my mouth :-D


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Homeshppr said:


> I keep a small ball of yarn at my side and just stick the cable needle inside, ready for the next cable pattern.


Kinda like the sewers pin cushion. Hmmmmm that gives me an idea.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

If I'm doing 2 over 2 cables, or even 3 over 3, I don't use a cable needle, unless I'm working with a very slippery yarn.


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

My favourite place was to stick it through the front of my hair.


----------



## meebo1 (May 10, 2012)

I am so pleased that I am not the only one that holds it between the teeth. On occasion it'll be stuck in the work in progress


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> If you're knitting many small cables one after the other with only a few stitches in between, where do you put your cable needle? Do you try to hold it in your hand, put it down or put it in the knitted work? Thanks.


Why are you bothering with a cable needle - knit the small cables without a needle.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Bernadettebunty said:


> When I had long hair worn up in a bun or pony-tail I used to slot it in there. I used to do the same when doing an art course at college - needles, hooks, pencils and paint-brushes were all pushed in there. I often forgot they were there and went home looking like a hedgehog. Now with short hair I slot the cable needle through the bottom of the work.


Ah, yes, I've worn circular needle necklaces more than once, including a few times to bed.


----------



## nancyo44 (Feb 26, 2012)

Please, please do not put the cable needle or your knitting needles into your work or your ball of yarn. You risk breaking down the fibers. My grandmother from Manchester, UK, the fabulous needlewoman who taught me to knit, told me that many years ago and it stuck with me. If you just hang it over a loop of yarn it would be okay, but it would probably slow you down. I cringe every time I see knitting needles stuck into a ball of yarn.


----------



## Ripper knitter (Dec 3, 2012)

iBook it on my left thumb and it just hangs there as I knit along


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I put it on my lap


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

All of the above


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

blacklab said:


> Rightly or wrongly, I hold the cable needle in my teeth. My family thinks it's kinda goofy, but it works for me!


Me too. You have a cable needle and a toothpick all in one....ick! Just kidding about the toothpick, but dh is always teasing me about it. At least I always know where it is between cables.


----------



## nana 07 (Oct 26, 2012)

love all of these replies!


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I usually just keep it on my lap or on a table beside my chair . Never did cables that small and don't think I will now either. I like bigger cables like in a lap robe or afghan.
Try not to put things in my mouth like that not a real safe thing to do in the long run if one thinks about it we have for years been told not to put thinks in our mouths that are not food so why start now.


----------



## martimac57 (Apr 21, 2012)

LoL. I hold mine in my mouth. I have a bad habit of losing point protectors, so I have quite a few mis-matched pairs. I stick one on the end of my CN and holde it in my mouth. Then I just plug it in and out of point protector. In other words there is no right or wrong, just what works for you. And what feels comfortable to you.


----------



## kay2906 (Nov 4, 2012)

Mine's in my mouth too!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> If you're knitting many small cables one after the other with only a few stitches in between, where do you put your cable needle? Do you try to hold it in your hand, put it down or put it in the knitted work? Thanks.


in the knitted work


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

I put mine beside me so it can slip between the sofa cushions. It makes cabling an adventure.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

SarahRussell said:


> I put mine beside me so it can slip between the sofa cushions. It makes cabling an adventure.


Hah ha. That is why I asked the question to begin with. That's what was happening to me. Now there are all these really good ideas to use.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

What do you call someone who puts their equipment in their mouth so they can keep track of it? We need a name for this, but I can't think of anything except "tooth holders" instead of stitch holders - not very clever. Maybe IMMers (In My Mouth-ers)?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> I usually put mine in my mouth.


Me too.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jessica-jean uses (now I can't remember exactly what she uses)LOL but she puts it a string or ribbon around her neck. I have started doing the same thing and it works really well. Happy knitting.


----------



## Vickyrose (Mar 17, 2011)

Behind my ear. I use a double pointed needle as the cable needle.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> I usually put mine in my mouth.


Me too


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I usually hold it in my lips - can't lose it then ! I use a dpn of same size as a cable needle. It's in the WPI when I'm not knitting, which really gets annoying to pick up a set to use and have to find the missing one.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

colonialcat said:


> I usually just keep it on my lap or on a table beside my chair . Never did cables that small and don't think I will now either. I like bigger cables like in a lap robe or afghan.
> Try not to put things in my mouth like that not a real safe thing to do in the long run if one thinks about it we have for years been told not to put thinks in our mouths that are not food so why start now.


Then I can not put food in my mouth if that is we're the needle is


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe it's diet knitting?


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

I use a double point needle for my cables and when not in use, it gets tucked behind my ear. I have gone to bed or gotten in the car only to find my dp needle still behind my ear. I have lost a few that way.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I use the hook style, and if I have many cables, I just hang it on the thumb of my left hand.


That is what I do....hook it on my left thumb...works well for me


----------



## yorkilass (Nov 25, 2012)

I put my behind my ear 

Yorkilass


----------



## yorkilass (Nov 25, 2012)

I put my behind my ear 

Yorkilass


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

I too put mine in my cleavage stuck under the middle front of my bra. This can be quite embarrassing as I have been known to forget it's there and actually go into town with it still there!! Lost a few that way if I don't hear the noise as it slips out, down the bottom of my top and clinks on the ground:0)


----------



## Jan Greenan (Aug 23, 2012)

In my mouth, behind my ear or between my crossed legs!!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I put mine in my work.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> If you're knitting many small cables one after the other with only a few stitches in between, where do you put your cable needle? Do you try to hold it in your hand, put it down or put it in the knitted work? Thanks.


Not consistent....sometimes down on my lap, sometimes in the work, .....no wonder I have trouble finding it!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

casey1952 said:


> I usually put mine in my mouth.


Me to!!

:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I bookmarked this a long time ago and just now remembered it: http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2008/05/where_to_keep_that_cable.html


----------



## strangeturtle (Oct 13, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> I dont know where i put them....but i know they are somewhere in another time space continuum with all the single socks lost out of the dryer! Lol!


Gave me a laugh
I think I may have to move there soon, as so many of my things are already residing there.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

tuck it under my posterior stick it in my hair


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

When doing many on a row, I hold it in my right hand with my right needle. I put the cable stitches on it, then put them back on the left needle to knit. I don't find it comfortable knitting off the cable needle. Between cabling rows or when there aren't many, I put it in the work, usually under the first cable of the row/round.


----------



## maudyg (Sep 13, 2011)

I hold it in my mouth or behind my ear.


----------



## kiwi1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> Behind my ear.


me too!!


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I put them down and pick them up when needed.
Karon


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> I usually put mine in my mouth.


Glad I'm not the only one. LOL. I finally decided that this isn't the best place while riding the bus. The driver is constantly slamming on the brakes. It's only a matter of time before I go flying forward and impale myself. I put it in my lap most of the time or in a little plastic baggy on my lap.


----------



## grandmachristie (Feb 5, 2012)

like many others, in my work, behind my ear, in my teeth, down cleavage whichever suits at the time lol xxx


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I use the straight wooden kind with grooves carved in them, tuck it above my ear, a la James Dean style!


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> Behind my ear.


Me too, or in the wip when its long enough.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Maine Gramma said:


> either in the work or my mouth


That's where I keep mine.


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

martimac57 said:


> LoL. I hold mine in my mouth. I have a bad habit of losing point protectors, so I have quite a few mis-matched pairs. I stick one on the end of my CN and holde it in my mouth. Then I just plug it in and out of point protector. In other words there is no right or wrong, just what works for you. And what feels comfortable to you.


Oh dear, you could poke your eye out.


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

In my mouth.


----------



## janpan (Nov 11, 2012)

i hold it in my mouth. its funny when my 3year grandaughter was visiting and asked to hold it i looked up and it was in her mouth


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

WOW! I have no idea what you people are talking about. I have one of those curved cable needles in my bag of tools, so I must have done cables at some time (in another life?) Guess I'd better try to do some cables, then I'm sure I'll have a ton of questions to ask!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

In my mouth, take it in right hand to place for making a cable, then remove it with left hand to put back in mouth. It's a movement that just comes when I start making cables.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

mine is in my mouth too.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Usually between my teeth..LOL

Or I stick it in my work..Or lay it down on the nearest table.. Or..Or.. Or.. :-D


----------



## NanaKnits4Us (Jan 28, 2011)

Here, if it's a pattern with lots of different cables and I'm actually using a cable needle.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Over my ear.


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

Put mine in my mouth otherwise I tend to lose it.


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

for a 4 stscable ..... (xx) xx
xx (xx) knit
Knit up to the 4 sts you want to cable and pick up the 2 sts in () from the back with the rh needle, pull out the lh needle and pick u[ the two sts with the lh needle. Then put all 4 sts on the left hand needle as described and knit. The next row will complete your cable. If you can see what I mean here it will make sense. Lots easier than messing with a cable needle.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

NanaKnits4Us said:


> Here, if it's a pattern with lots of different cables and I'm actually using a cable needle.


Looks really nice. Would it make a good stress ball to relax the knitting knotty fingers? Multipurpose.


----------



## Leza (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't use a cable needle. I twist the stitches on my needles and continue as normal. Hard to explain. It is my own method. :thumbup:


----------



## Noodle61 (Dec 4, 2012)

cleavage and I'm always having to hunt when it drops in my bra lol


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I won't put mine in my mouth, they are wood and I don't know what's in the varnish/stain used on them. As for cleavage...after breast reconstruction/implants...no way am I putting anything in my cleavage!!!! I also run from anyone trying to pin a corsage on me - hands in the air and screaming like a maniac!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

martyr said:


> I have done all of the above also! And one other skill you can learn that works with small cables, is to cable without a needle. I learned this from a library video from Lori Knits, titled Beyond Purl. This is available on-line for purchase, and contains many useful techniques taught in both English and Continental knitting. You can also find other free tutorials, as this is a simple single technique. If you Google it many will come up; here are 2:
> 
> http://www.grumperina.com/rightcable.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## lucy'sdaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Behind my ear.


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

I tuck my cable needle under my wedding ring! Works every time and doesn't impede my knitting.
You could tuck it into the current ball of yarn you're using - especially if the cables are fairly close together.
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

My hair has been in a bun for many years, but I'm glad to hear there are plenty of other options for holding a cable needle if I decide to cut my hair


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I hold mine in my left hand. I would not put it in my mouth as it is too dangerous. If you have it (or anything else) in your mouth and you sneeze you are in BIG trouble.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I hold mine in my left hand. I would not put it in my mouth as it is too dangerous. If you have it (or anything else) in your mouth and you sneeze you could choke


----------



## hania (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't use a cable needle. Learned to do cables, without one, goes much faster. :lol:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I bookmarked this a long time ago and just now remembered it: http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2008/05/where_to_keep_that_cable.html


Very neat - another craft heard from - fabric jewelry! Love it!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Behind my ear.


Same here, it sits nicely under the wings of my glasses


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry to have to admit, but in my teeth, too.. It falls out of every other place I've EVER put [email protected]#$%^&*()!! At least it's dry cuz I don't drool....LOL

Cabling w/o it is OK for 'certain GREAT yarns' and only a few sts to transfer!!

I just had the devil's own time working 3 st transfers for cables in Kidsilk Haze (doubled) on size #6 needles for a very slim-fitting fingerless mitt, Magic Loop, about 30 sts total (15 per needle.) 
The needles kept sliding out of the sts 'like buttah' every time I didn't keep a death-grip on the needles, which was every time I had to stop to cable.
Do you really think I was going to start reaching around me anywhere for that dagnabit needle?

Now that I've had the chance to read back over that last 8 - 9 pages, it looks as if a good 40% or more have it in or near their mouths. 
Wouldn't our Moms or Grans ever be upset, about to reprimand us (if they didn't do the same w/theirs!!??) like left-overs from nail-biting and thumb-sucking...
You know, we came from an evolution of 'mankind' who only had their own bodies as their Tools. I'm not the least bit squeamish to say that I use mine in a whole lot of unconventional ways!!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Heartseas said:


> I hold mine in my left hand. I would not put it in my mouth as it is too dangerous. If you have it (or anything else) in your mouth and you sneeze you could choke


I don't believe I have ever had a sneeze sneak upon me so fast that I couldn't have removed the cable needle first! :mrgreen:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> I dont know where i put them....but i know they are somewhere in another time space continuum with all the single socks lost out of the dryer! Lol!


My recliner sofa ate a wood cable needle and a crochet that I was using as a cable needle. It later regurgitated the wood needle but still has the cro. hook. I've stopped laying my c.n. down and now put it in the work.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

higheagle said:


> I put it in my beard.


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Usually in my mouth or else just hold it in my left hand. Whatever works!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Hooked over my left thumb.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I hope you don't. My husbands cousin was eating fish and he sneezed and got choked to death on a fish bone.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I put it in the knitted work mostly. As in most times.


That's what I do too.


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

martyr said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > I bookmarked this a long time ago and just now remembered it: http://www.pieknits.com/blog/2008/05/where_to_keep_that_cable.html
> ...


Fab idea. I shall definately be making one of these
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

I usually put it in my mouth


----------



## maryray (Nov 24, 2012)

i do the same as martyr for a small cable but i am always loosing my cable needle some good hints


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I put it in the knitted work mostly. As in most times.


 Same here, I slide it thru the cables near the bottom of the work.


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

Gayn said:


> martyr said:
> 
> 
> > peachy51 said:
> ...


 So cute, I'd probably forget I had it on my finger and poke myself in the eye.


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

Use a round toothpick for cables of ANY size yarn and hold it in your teeth.
Phyllis


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Mouth or bra-strap.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Noodle61 said:


> cleavage and I'm always having to hunt when it drops in my bra lol


Ouch! Sounds like that could be dangerous!!!! :|


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> higheagle said:
> 
> 
> > I put it in my beard.
> ...


Was thinking the same thing !! lol


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Usually in my work or mouth.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I have put into practice cabling without a cable needle having watched the video from page 1 of this thread. I am really pleased with myself...I can do it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

What cable needle? I just switch in the air!


----------



## marchwater (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi
My cable needle is a U shape. And I just hang it on the pinky of my left hand. I got to frustrated picking up and putting down the other cable type needle. Hope this helps


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## Elskablest (Jan 26, 2011)

I put the cable needle under my ring.


----------



## Elskablest (Jan 26, 2011)

I put the cable needle under my ring.


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I put mine in my mouth. They usually fall out of my knitting. Cable needles have a life of their own and won't stay put anyplace else.


I've given up on cable needles altogether. I use the kind of stitch-holders that look like safety-pins--and use them only to slip yarn off and back on the left needle. When not in use, I PIN them somewhere useful on the project. I still lose them--but not so much!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't think I'd put one of the straight wooden ones in my mouth, but I use old ones that I've had for years. They are made out of something like "metal" needles and are u shaped, and I only put the curve in my mouth. Been doing this since about 1960 when I first learned to cable and have never had an accident. I've tried my glasses, my rings, my lap, a table, my work, a strange pin cushion I once had, my sweater when I was wearing one, and probably some other places, but nothing works for me like my mouth. I only do this when I am on the turning row, so it's not as if the thing is in my mouth for long at a time. On other rows, it is on my table and, so far, has stayed there, altho when I stop for a while (longer than to make cocoa) I put it in the mesh bag with my other toys. Whatever works best for you...


----------



## MissoulaKnitter (Apr 24, 2012)

I knit myself a pouch and attach an i-cord string and hang it around my neck. It's large enough to hold things such as small scissors, tape measure, safety pins, needle protectors, whatever. I just wear it around my neck and stick the cable needle right in. Sometimes I use my stitch gauge sample for the bag.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

MissoulaKnitter said:


> I knit myself a pouch and attach an i-cord string and hang it around my neck. It's large enough to hold things such as small scissors, tape measure, safety pins, needle protectors, whatever. I just wear it around my neck and stick the cable needle right in. Sometimes I use my stitch gauge sample for the bag.


Good idea ,i'll try that


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

blacklab said:


> Rightly or wrongly, I hold the cable needle in my teeth. My family thinks it's kinda goofy, but it works for me!


Me too, - but horizontally. NEVER vertically with the point (either of them) in my mouth. When I was about 15 I had a knitting needle in my mouth - I think I was counting stitches, - and the phone rang. Up I jumped to answer it, and the needle point went almost through my soft palate!!!!! NEVER PUT POINTY NEEDLES IN YOUR MOUTH. It hurts!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Pilla said:


> blacklab said:
> 
> 
> > Rightly or wrongly, I hold the cable needle in my teeth. My family thinks it's kinda goofy, but it works for me!
> ...


OUCH!!!!!


----------



## nicole56 (May 6, 2012)

between my b**bs. It works : )


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

depends on the cable pattern,if it is close cables I put mine in my mouth or hold it on my left hand otherwise I put it down beside me.
I keep thinking one of these days my cause of death will be choking on a cable needle! lol


----------

